# Merry Christmas!!



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know I'm perhaps a little premature but just wanted to wish all my lovely virtual friends on here a fantastic Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year 

Would love to see festive photos of both you AND your dogs ... Whatever you may be getting up to   

Thank you for all the chat, support and advice you've given me since joining ILMC... You're all GREAT

:star::star::star:

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWW!!!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too!!! where I am origionally from is getting dumped with 30 cm's of snow as we speak......so! it will be a super white christmas for Lady...I will try and get lots of pictures of her and the snow, and post them....
Probably on Boxing day.

Everyone have a Happy and Safe Holiday!!!
HUGS!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mairi and Molly! Hope you have a fabulous Christmas and look forward to meeting you at Poo in the Peaks in June 2013! 

I already posted a picture on a separate thread before I spotted this one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw a very Merry Christmas to Mairi and Molly and all of the other ILMC'ers! I will certainly post some Christmassy pics.

I can second that this forum and everyone who contributes has made having a new dog much easier with all the advice support, so thank you. 

Happy and healthy wishes for 2013! 

Lotsa Love,

Me and Lola Bear xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas Mairi & Molly. 
Here's Millie, looking less than impressed in her Christmas hat


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you girls 

I'll try and get a festive pic of Molly ....

xxxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> I know I'm perhaps a little premature but just wanted to wish all my lovely virtual friends on here a fantastic Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year
> 
> Would love to see festive photos of both you AND your dogs ... Whatever you may be getting up to
> 
> ...


Ahh Mairi ,what a lovely post, thank you for your warmth and friendly chat

Milo and me wish you and everyone and all their poos a Very Happy Christmas

I too will add photos 

Val


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone, it is lovely to 'share it' with virtual friends.
Merry Christmas from my boys - (Dudley has had a trim since I took this!)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone. I thought i posted this last night but I must have messed it up.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Dawn your boys are divine!
Merry Christmas to you and yours

Val


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone, it is lovely to 'share it' with virtual friends.
> Merry Christmas from my boys - (Dudley has had a trim since I took this!)


Ah that photo brought a tear to my eye .... Gorgeous gorgeous boys 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone. I thought i posted this last night but I must have messed it up.


Ah Jake looks soo cute and soo small next to your chair 

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas everybody . . Love to you all for how wonderful you have been to me and my poos!! Will post pictures Christmas Eve or Morning!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for all the Christmas wishes and Val and Mairi thank you for your lovely comments, my boys are both highly active and very cheeky but love them both to bits, (oh and Dudley has had a trim since the picture and you can see his eyes now!). Loving all the Christmas photo's.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dawn I LOVE Dudleys long hair..... Unbelievably cute with the hat tilted over one eye.... Just perfect 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Dawn I LOVE Dudleys long hair..... Unbelievably cute with the hat tilted over one eye.... Just perfect
> 
> xxx


Well he's had a little trim since then, but don't worry its already growing back fast! where is Molly's festive pic (or have I missed it on another thread?).


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all XXX


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Follow that star......


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mariag said:


> Merry Christmas to you all XXX


Would love to see the utterly adorable Oakley 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Molly is a stunner and Dudley looks perfect next to your little man. (it is hard to believe either of them would ever do anything wrong)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my... I've seen it all now! Is there nothing Molly can't look angelic doing? Hehe. Gorgeous girl!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh my... I've seen it all now! Is there nothing Molly can't look angelic doing? Hehe. Gorgeous girl!


Haha Ruth... This wasn't as cheesy as it appears... This is Molly's Spot when my parents are out, she lies on the bed at the window then as soon as their car is within hearing distance she's up on the window waiting, I just thought it looked funny now that my mum had the star there!!! 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Gorgeous photo of Molly!! The reflection in the window beside her looks a bit like ET though..... Have the aliens arrived? Just a few days late?! Hee Hee! I am looking at it on a phone though....! Merry Christmas everyone! Right, off to set the Christmas table for 14 x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

14!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley getting ready for bed to wait for Santa!!! (Just had to add the onsie for fun!)







This is Sami thinking... Is that Santa's Reindeer I hear on the roof???


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oops . . heres Sami hearing Reindeer on the roof


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Happy Christmas 'poos one and all - and their owners! Have a joy filled day everyone.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci your poos are beautiful!!!!
we are having a white Christmas









Jake got too tired waiting for santa last night









MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wishin you all a very Merry Christmas


----------

